# White Worm?



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

I have a small, white worm like, what ever in an old springtail culture. I am using potting soil as a substrate and cypress mulch to collect the springtails on. I have no idea what it is. It is about the size of two adult springtails but thinner. I hope to get pictures up soon. 
Any ideas?!!!
Later and Happy Frogging,
Jaosn Juchems


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

Springtails have actually been know to infest whiteworm cultures so it would not surprise me if there were a few in your springtail culture. One of the methods I have heard of for culturing springtails, is to establish them in a white worm culture. 

White worms are cultured for feeding fish, and have also been fed to darts (by me and others). hope this helps


----------

